# Snow plow sub contractors with own equipment



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

A 20 year old Parking lot Maintenance company is seeking dependable sub contractors with their own plow truck ans salters to service more than 100 locations throughout the chicagoland area, including, but noy limited to the following areas:

South Chicago
North Chicago
Orland Park
Tinley Park
Skokie
Evanston
Grayslake
Fox Lake
McHenry
Rockford
Joliet

And almost every suburb and city in between. Contractors must be dependable and reliable and available 24/7. Salt capabilities are plus, but not a necessity.

Hiring plow trucks, salters, bobcats

Call 773-254-6500 office
773-254-6501 fax
Email: [email protected]


----------

